# HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resort Opening Date



## auandagbug (Feb 11, 2006)

We have reservations for arrival here in less than 60 days.  Has anyone heard the definitive date the resort is officially going to open for occupancy?  From what I've read here, HGVC seems pretty busy giving tours and trying to sell timeshares for this new location already.  I haven't seen any official announcements from HGVC anywhere on the grand opening date, though.

Because Hawaii is notorious for being behind schedule on most things, we have a back-up reservation at the Hilton Waikoloa Village just in case the new HGVC resort doesn't open on time or HGVC is unable to offer us alternate accomodations at the Bay Club.


----------



## short (Feb 11, 2006)

*I assume it is open*

I have seen some small amount of availability at the new resort during open season on HGVC website.  I assume it is open and has been for a few months.

Short


----------



## Maverick1963 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Seems partial operation has already started.*

I have seen some posts at a Japanese BBS to report a stay at HGVC Waikoloa.  Looks like the place is called "new Kohala suite".  I have a reservation for four nights next month but I don't have any backup plan.  If there should be no room at HGVC, I believe they must provide us with equivalent or even better accommodations.


----------



## auandagbug (Feb 12, 2006)

*Still Puzzled*

Given the "bells and whistles" that usually accompany HGVC opening a new resort, I'm surprised there hasn't been an HGVC e-mail news release or any mention of the actual grand opening on the HGVC web site if it has actually already happened.  It might be mentioned in the Spring "Grand Times" when it's released.

It's also interesting that no TUG members have apparently stayed there yet or posted any reviews of the resort.  I booked my reservation online and noticed that they were taking reservations for the timeframe we wanted to stay, but that's not a guarantee that it will actually be open.

My family and I are planning to stay there for 4 days also and I'll be sure to prepare a review for TUG upon our return.  

If for some reason it's not open or available as scheduled, I don't expect much from HGVC.  Other than offering alternate accomodations at the Bay Club or Hilton Waikoloa Village (if available), they probably won't do much more.  Per their stated policy quoted below for an "event beyond the control of HGVC" (such as a contractor failing to complete construction on time), we may not have much recourse with them.

Here's the section I think is applicable from the HGVC 2006 Member Guide, page 83:  "Accomodation Unavailability.  In the event accomodations become unavailable due to a natural disaster, act of God, war, terrorism, civil unrest, or any other event beyond the control of HGVClub, neither HGVClub nor its affiliates shall be liable for any resulting cancellations.  All reservations shall be subject to the cancellation policy and alternate accomodations may not be available."


----------



## Emi (Feb 16, 2006)

We were on the Big Island 2 weeks ago and stopped at the HGVC Waikoloa. One building is open and a few more buildings were being furnished. The check in for both HGVC and Bay Club have moved to the new lobby. The pool is not very big but looks impressive. The rooms are certainly not as big as the Bay Club but nicely furnished. 

Any questions I can perhaps answer, please let me know. I have photos and can try to put it up for view if someone can recommed a site to use. We are still in Hawaii and if the internet access holds up, we can give it a try.


----------



## auandagbug (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thanks Emi!*

Emi,

Aloha and thanks for your thoughtful response.  There's supposedly now free access to the pools and water facilities at the Hilton Waikoloa Village if you're a HGVC Waikoloa guest, but not a Bay Club guest.  Is this true?

There's also supposed to be a shuttle that runs from the HGVC Waikoloa to the Hilton hotel.  Our family loves the lagoon there and our daughter is looking forward to swimming in it again, hopefully without charge or fear of being run off because we're not a "hotel" guest.

We have a reservation at the HGVC Waikoloa for the week before Easter.  If you can't find anywhere else to post your images, I'll be glad to include them in my review for TUG when we return.  Please feel free to send me a private message via this BBS at your convenience when you return and I'll give you my e-mail address.  I can also e-mail them to the TUG Hawaii review moderator so he can have them ready when the first review does arrive.

Enjoy your vacation and have a safe trip home.


----------



## Emi (Feb 17, 2006)

Aloha

I see you are owners at Hilton Hawaiian Village. We are at your resort now. It's been on and off showers the entire week. They have cleaned off the lot between the Lagoon Tower and the Ilikai Resort. The privacy fencing is up so they will probably start construction soon. The sales rep said they will not start selling till next year. He said it will be a 39 story building and every unit will have ocean view. I can't imagine how on such a narrow lot.

HGVC paid Hilton Waikoloa a couple of thousand dollars for each timeshare unit sold for the pool privileges. You will not have any problems using the lagoon and pools. I'm not sure how it works but when we asked the GM at the resort a few months ago, he said they will provide the Hilton a name list so that you can get your daily wristband. It's a great place for the kids.

I'll email you and perhaps you can help me get the photos up. 

Thanks
Amy


----------



## drbond (Feb 25, 2006)

Emi said:
			
		

> Aloha
> 
> I see you are owners at Hilton Hawaiian Village. We are at your resort now. It's been on and off showers the entire week. They have cleaned off the lot between the Lagoon Tower and the Ilikai Resort. The privacy fencing is up so they will probably start construction soon. The sales rep said they will not start selling till next year. He said it will be a 39 story building and every unit will have ocean view. I can't imagine how on such a narrow lot.
> 
> ...


They are already selling timeshares at this location. Does anyone ever share their bonus information so others can have some information to use in negotiations?


----------

